# My 10 month old cat pregnant?



## Lotti (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,
I have a feeling my 10 month old cat-Lottie is pregnant as around 2-3 weeks ago 2 tomcats were are visiters for 3 days. (This is the first time this has happened)She went missing for a night and a day and that was on the 3rd day and after that they never came back. I have been looking up on the interenet signs of pregnancy and i have worked out if she was pregnant she would be 4 and a bit weeks already. I have looked at her nipples and they look bigger and redder than they did a week ago. Are there any other symptoms than eating more or swelling of the tummy that i could notice sooner than i have to wait over another 2 weeks for?
Thanks in advance to anyone who answers this question for me!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

going by my pregnant cat, i just had to wait it out.....i could feel little lumps in her tummy around 3 weeks, but i was too scared to check like the vets do incase i hurt her or her babies. she started getting fatter at around 4 weeks, but only slightly, but over the past 2 weeks shes boomed!! 

Everything will be ok though


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh dear - maybe you should have had her spayed, Cats call fall for kittens as young a six months, (so who know better then I will perhaps say sooner). Hope everything works out OK for you girl - I expect there will be an abundance of kittens very soon.
DT


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No judgements here, but think about getting her spayed as soon as possible after the kittens are weaned (around 6 weeks) as she may come back into call from the kittens being around 4 weeks - don't let her out again until she is spayed unless you want more kittens. 

Signs at this stage - rounder, pinker, more prominent and larger nipples. Sleeping a lot, eating a lot (but more likely little and often), a bit moody(maybe), or more affectionate, tummy a little distended (maybe) - she should start rounding out a lot soon and at 5-6 weeks it should be obvious. Pop her down to the vets and get an ultrasound done if you want to be really sure. 

Feed her loads of good quality (60% meat - Hilife, Natures menu, etc) food or kitten food as she needs all the extra calories. There's a sticky at the top of this section on what is needed for a birthing kit.

What has happened has happened and there is no going back so - good luck and enjoy this time.:thumbup:


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

The symptoms would be as you describe now - nipples pinking up, increased appetite, swelling tummy.

I think now is the time to research thoroughly if you have not experienced a queen giving birth before. You may have to be prepared for hand-rearing the kittens for example. There will also be potential vet bills to think about - Your cat may need a c-section or other veterinary care. You should be prepared for all of these things well in advance of the birth.

Is there a reason why you didn't have your cat spayed?

Lucy


----------

